# Could a restaurant get me kicked off DoorDash?



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, serious question.

I arrived to pick up my order and it wasn't ready until 9 minutes after the designated pick up time. I couldn't just unassign the order and walk out ’cause they lock us in the restaurant after they let us in to get our orders. I guess I should have told them to let me out but I didn't. 

After I finally got out of there I found my ride blocked by a Brinks truck. After snapping a pic of this inconvenience the driver got the hint and pulled forward to let me out. The way he pulled forward only allowed me to wiggle my way out and finally turn to the left where I found myself blocked in by 3 orange construction barrel things. There was no way around them so I got out of my ride and moved them out of the way. The drive-through order takers commenced to screaming "ma’am you can't do that.” I ignored them, got back in my ride and continued on my way. All I did was create an exit for myself, they had the barrels up for what reason I'm not sure. 

Could the restaurant complain to DD and if so could DD deactivate me for that?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

They have your name and photo on their tablet. They do have the ability to send complaints on drivers. 

I doubt they would go through those steps, if they know how to do it. Plus it doesn't sound as if you committed a major offense.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You need to come for a ride with me .
When i am not having a good day if anybody says something to me they will feel the angry starving bear lose its temper !! 
Lol Mc donalds is a perfect place to vent after having a crappy day and everything collapses around you .
I go there just to yell and i feel better right afterwards 
I called a owner of a local coney island a OCD Biiiiiiiihhh ! To her face in front of all her employees .
I got a pat on the back the next time i went back to that restaurant . All the workers thanked me .
If i got away with it 50 times trust me you will get away with it for moving a cone that is blocking .


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> Yes, serious question.
> 
> I arrived to pick up my order and it wasn't ready until 9 minutes after the designated pick up time. I couldn't just unassign the order and walk out 'cause they lock us in the restaurant after they let us in to get our orders. I guess I should have told them to let me out but I didn't.
> 
> ...


Tantrum? You were just acting as an agent of your own destiny. There's no way the store staff will pursue this.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes, only if you’re a moderator on UP.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Tantrum? You were just acting as an agent of your own destiny. There's no way the store staff will pursue this.


I'll admit it was pretty weak but usually, I don't do things to call attention to myself so it was highly out of character for me.



la pulga said:


> Yes, only if you're a moderator on UP.


Did you get a day pass to get out of Canada?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow... You are strong, so healthy and acted like a gangster. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Wow... You are strong, so healthy and acted like a gangster. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


Fair enough.

Next time I'll just pull out the .45 and shoot the damn barrels. That'll show 'em how mad I am. :ninja:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Next time I'll just pull out the .45 and shoot the damn barrels. That'll show 'em how mad I am. :ninja:


Maybe don't yank it out with a Brinks truck nearby.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Maybe don't yank it out with a Brinks truck nearby.


Yeah, I thought of that later.

I also reflected on my actions and realized they were the equivalent of most Canadian protests. I need to do a ride-along with Corey and learn what a real tantrum looks like. :barefoot:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> Yeah, I thought of that later.
> 
> I also reflected on my actions and realized they were the equivalent of most Canadian protests. I need to do a ride-along with Corey and learn what a real tantrum looks like. :barefoot:
> View attachment 529241


I think your response to the issue was completely suitable and totally justified. Beyond that would have been self-compromising. You ought to be proud of the way you handled it, I think.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

MHR said:


> Yes, serious question.
> 
> I arrived to pick up my order and it wasn't ready until 9 minutes after the designated pick up time. I couldn't just unassign the order and walk out 'cause they lock us in the restaurant after they let us in to get our orders. I guess I should have told them to let me out but I didn't.
> 
> ...


With the amount of groceries you are able to carry in one shot, I would personally never deactivate you &#128518;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> Could the restaurant complain to DD


Yes


MHR said:


> if so could DD deactivate me for that?


Remember, they could deactivate you for anything or nothing. Even if the restaurant actually followed thru with a complaint (which is unlikely) the high probability is DD would do nothing or at worse not ever send you back there.

You really did nothing wrong but the fact you are even worried about it means you are a very consciences person.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

MHR said:


> Yeah, I thought of that later.
> 
> I also reflected on my actions and realized they were the equivalent of most Canadian protests. I need to do a ride-along with Corey and learn what a real tantrum looks like. :barefoot:
> View attachment 529241


are you talking shit about us? you're lucky the border is closed or I would have came and apologized for your bad attitude.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

la pulga said:


> are you talking shit about us? you're lucky the border is closed or I would have came and apologized for your bad attitude.


How funny would it be to explain that to the border guard as the purpose for your visit to the states?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Wow... You are strong, so healthy and acted like a gangster. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


Dont Encourage it !

( we may see her on the News !)



Seamus said:


> Yes
> 
> Remember, they could deactivate you for anything or nothing. Even if the restaurant actually followed thru with a complaint (which is unlikely) the high probability is DD would do nothing or at worse not ever send you back there.
> 
> You really did nothing wrong but the fact you are even worried about it means you are a very consciences person.


They have the WHOLE THING ON PARKING LOT VIDEO !


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They have the WHOLE THING ON PARKING LOT VIDEO !


They won't bother watching security video clip ( actually few person are allowed to review it ) and download then send it to DD, so they will just replaced the construction barrels. Plus they won't even remember who she was picking up the food for or couldn't know whether she was a customer or delivery driver. So people will chose easier option.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MHR said:


> I found my ride blocked by a Brinks truck. After snapping a pic of this inconvenience the driver got the hint and pulled forward to let me out.


Snapping a picture? Those guys are trained to be on the look out for anyone that is suspicious. I am sure they saw you before you saw them. Its as simple as walking up where you mutually can see each other, smile, and asking them to politely move up. You would of got the same result in my opinion. Taking pictures just kind of brands you as a Karen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Snapping a picture? Those guys are trained to be on the look out for anyone that is suspicious. I am sure they saw you before you saw them. Its as simple as walking up where you mutually can see each other, smile, and asking them to politely move up. You would of got the same result in my opinion. Taking pictures just kind of brands you as a Karen.


Thats what they Pay them $8.00an hour for !

Photographic Memory !

Just thank God she didnt walk up and knock on the door they keep the bags of quarters behind !!!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Just thank God she didnt walk up and knock on the door they keep the bags of quarters behind !!!


Quarters? But but... there is a worldwide change shortage? LOL


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The Jax said:


> Snapping a picture? Those guys are trained to be on the look out for anyone that is suspicious. I am sure they saw you before you saw them. Its as simple as walking up where you mutually can see each other, smile, and asking them to politely move up. You would of got the same result in my opinion. Taking pictures just kind of brands you as a Karen.


The picture was solely of my van shown being blocked by the truck and it was just for my use to show my husband how my day was progressing. Not a pic of the driver, lp or even what company it was.

I didn't even see there was a driver in the truck when I walked in front of it and thought I was truly stuck there for a while.

I don't have much experience with Brinks so I totally spaced on the fact that there would be a second person in the truck.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Jax said:


> Quarters? But but... there is a worldwide change shortage? LOL


No way. Obama promised us change. Did it run out already?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> No way. Obama promised us change. Did it run out already?


Now that, that right there. Thats funny. I just cracked tf up. That made my day. Thank you!! &#128517; &#128514;


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> I arrived to pick up my order and it wasn't ready until 9 minutes after the designated pick up time. I couldn't just unassign the order and walk out 'cause they lock us in the restaurant after they let us in to get our orders. I guess I should have told them to let me out but I didn't.


This sounds like the Roach Motel, where ants can check in, but "can't check out".


----------

